# [Impression] FiiO E07K ‘Andes’



## ClieOS

Almost three years ago when E7 was introduced, it was one of only two sub-$100 portable amp / DAC options in the market, and it pretty much out-marketed the competition right away. E7 is originally designed to solve the low sound quality issue related to nettop and netbook due to their miniature size. But with the decline of these tiny PC, E7 becomes lesser relevant and begin to show its shortcoming, especially its lacks on driving power when user are adapting it for other usage beyond just nettop and netbook. E07K is basically FiiO’s answer to bring E7 up-to-date while still maintaining the same low price at $89.






   
*Spec*
 Input: USB  and AUX
 USB Support (max): 24bit / 96kHz
 Channels balance: +/-10dB (5dB to either Left/Right)
 Gain selection: 0dB, 6dB, 12dB
 Digital Volume Control: 0 – 60 step
 EQ: Treble - +/-10dB; Bass - +/-10dB (in 2dB step)
 Line-out: Bypassable to pre-out (with FiiO L7 or E09K)
 Output Power: 250mW (16Ω); 220mW (32Ω); 36mW (300Ω)
 Headphone Impedance Range: 16 Ω ~ 150Ω
 SNR: ≥108dB (AUX in)
 THD: < 0.005%@1KHz
 Frequency Range: 10Hz ~ 220kHz (amp); 10Hz ~ 20kHz (DAC)
 Input Sensitivity (0/6/12dB gain): 2.75V/1.38V/690mV
 MAX input Level: > 4.5 Vrms
 MAX output voltage: > 7 Vp-p
 Crosstalk: >71 dB@1KHz
 Screen: 1 inch two tones OLED
 Power Supply: Internal 1200mAH rechargeable Li-ion battery
 Battery life: over 20 hours
 Recharging: USB 5V, Less than 180mins to full.=
 Size: 96mm x 55mm x 15.5mm
 Weight: 102g
   




   




  Don't worry about the bubble. It is on the protective film that is meant to be removed before installing the screen protector.

*Build Quality and Accessories*
 As with all FiiO products, build quality is pretty good. One of the more obvious improvements from E7 to E07K is the use of new headphone jack. The old headphone jack is considered to be pretty good as well, but occasionally it does fail in too much stress (such using a big 3.5mm plug, like ViaBlue). The new jack is much tighter and hopefully it will take stress better as well. Beyond that, E07K looks as good as the previous E7 and the current E17 as far as build quality is concerned.

 Accessories wise, you will get a soft pouch, a silicone case, 3.5mm interconnection cable, an USB charging cable, a few sticky rubber feet and two screen protector. While it is norm for FiiO to include these many accessories, many portable amp rarely comes with half as much things. However, I do have one complain about the screen protectors – they are slightly wider than the screen and therefore you must trim some edges away to make it fits perfectly, or else dust will be collected over the edge.  Hopefully this will get corrected in the future batch.

*Navigation*
 Besides having only USB- and AUX-in, plus the fact that all the buttons are located at the side like E7, most of the basic navigation and setting are the same as E17. This is probably because the E07K borrows quite a few of the circuit design over from E17, including the ‘hold’ and ‘LO Bypass’ switches and the volume control / EQ mechanism.

 Most of them are not hard to understand so I am not going into the detail. The few things I do want to make a note are: Hold key will disable all buttons as well as the screen, so use it to avoid the OLED screen from burning out. You can set the display to auto turn off with a timer as well. LO Bypass lets you switch between outputting fixed line-out sign or pre-amp signal (with EQ effect and volume control) via the FiiO dock connector. You will need either L7 adapter or E09K to get to the signal. If you wish to use E07K as a pre-amp to control volume (or EQ) to another amp or active speaker, do get a L7.
   




   




  Dual headphone-out, same as E7.

*Battery Life*
 Battery is claimed over 24 hours, which is a significant reduction over the E7’s 100 hours. But given E07K is much more powerful than E7 and packed more hardware, something have to give. The upside is that 24 hours is still quite long, so you won’t need to charge it every day.

*Gain, Hiss and EMI*
 Unlike E7 which fixes at 5dB, E07K can go much higher in gain. However, if you are using a line-level input, I’ll suggest you stick to 0 gain setting, which should give you the cleanest signal. If you find the volume to be not enough, then increase it to the next higher setting.

 Hiss on E07K is almost as good as E17 as there is minimum to no hiss on zero gain with the hiss prone Shure SE530. With 6dB gain, hiss is only barely audible over 55/60 in volume. With 12dB gain, hiss became noticeable pass 40/60. Since it is impossible to use SE530 on 12dB gain with volume 40/60, as it will be too loud, hiss really won’t be much of an issue. Any headphone that needs the 12dB of gain won’t be sensitive enough to pick up any hiss as well.
   
  EMI is an non-issue for E07K, which is dead silence even next to a ringing cellphone.

*Bit Depth and Sampling Rate*
 With the use of Tenor TE7022 as USB receiver (like E17), E07K now supports 24/96 decoding over USB without any special driver. As far as real SQ goes, getting higher bit depth or sampling rate don’t actually improve SQ by much, but it is always good to know you have more than enough for future compatibility. Just be sure to set your PC right so it will enable 24/96 decoding as well.
   




  A tiny blue LED indicating power on.
   





*SQ*
 RMAA measurement doesn’t show any problem at all. The DAC output is flat and so is the amp section. Beyond that, other parameters such as noise and THD are very well behaved as well. Crosstalk into a 16ohm load is around -61dB, which is respectable.  Output impedance is an impressive 0.09ohm. Plenty of power into a 47ohm fixed load and even better to a 23.5ohm fixed load, showing it should drive low impedance load just fine. It also output slightly higher power than E17, which confirms the spec FiiO has listed.
   




  Frequency Response of E07K with USB DAC driving a 16ohm load.

 Unfortunately my E7 has bitten the dust due to battery issue (my fault for not charging it regularly), so I can’t compare E07K to E7. But my E6, which I consider to be a class better than E7, is still alive and kicking, so that will be what I’ll compare E07K, as well as iBasso D-ZERO in objective listening.

 As far as circuit design is concerned, E6 and E07K actually share a common root. The basic topology is similar between the two, but E07K uses MX97220 instead of the TPA6130 as its main opamp. While MX97220 is a big step-up power wise, it is a small step-up SQ wise. The biggest difference is that E07K is noticeably richer and warmer in tone, even though the FR curve is just as flat as E6. While it handles layer and depth better than E6 and give just a tab more texture, the richer tone gets into the way of sounding transparent.

 D-ZERO is intended by iBasso to be E7 killer – and for most part it is. The only issue is the $125 D-ZERO is a bit too pricy to compete on the $89 E7’s level, and probably less when competing with E07K as it is still the same $89 with added features. Both D-ZERO and E07K actually offer comparable sound quality where both acts only as DAC. Of course, D-ZERO doesn’t support 24/96 decoding while E07K does, but this doesn’t matter when the music is 16/44.1. Amp section however, D-ZERO is still a hair ahead of E07K. While E07K does offer excellent extension down to sub-bass (where D-ZERO has a roll-off), its warmer tone doesn’t give a very good rendering of space. This is where D-ZERO really excel over E07K. While the difference between D-ZERO and E07K isn’t nearly as big as D-ZERO over E7, it is still noticeable.

 Overall, E07K is an improvement over the original E7 but still an entry level amp in SQ. The amp section is by far the biggest (and probably only) limiting factor. Without saying, E07K won’t be able to match the SQ of FiiO’s own E17 even though the two share many similarities. However, that should be quite evidenced by the fact that E17 is almost twice as expensive and offer even more features.

*EQ*
 Even though all the following RMAA results are freshly measured, for the most parts they do look like the same as E17. Not surprising since E07K’s EQ and volume control use the same design as E17, which include treble and bass EQ, as well as pan / channel balance control.
   







  Some of the treble EQ.
   







  Some of the bass EQ.
   
   







  Graph on the left: Pan control (channel balance) on one side. Graph on the right: How treble and bass EQ interact.
   

*Ending*
 E7 was once said to be E5 with an USB DAC. I guess in a way E07K can be said to be E6 with an USB DAC as well. Even though the SQ has been improved and many features have been added, for the most part E07K is still an entry level portable amp / DAC much like E7. If you only want a good amp or DAC under $100, there are other options worth exploring. But for an all-in-one solution, E07K is probably the only one in town.  Well, the only one in the sub-$100 price range anyway.

 A thanks to FiiO for the sample.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Thanks for the in-depth impressions ClieOS.


----------



## vic225

is the E17 and E07K using the same DAC chip?


----------



## Digital-Pride

vic225 said:


> is the E17 and E07K using the same DAC chip?




Yes, both E17 and E07k utilize the same Wolfson DAC chip(WM8740).


----------



## vic225

so if im just using it to plug it into E9, the 07K is a much cheaper way and offers the same quality? i would not use it as a portable amp as i have an ALO amp for portable....


----------



## vic225

and i currently have a e7 on my e9.. will the bit rate difference be worth the upgrade?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





vic225 said:


> so if im just using it to plug it into E9, the 07K is a much cheaper way and offers the same quality? i would not use it as a portable amp as i have an ALO amp for portable....


 
   
  E07K is not compatible to E9 or early batch of E09K. The detail can be found on FiiO website.


----------



## vic225

oh dang.....


----------



## ksimm033

How is the SQ in compared to the E11? I'm not in dire need of a DAC, but one could be handy from time to time, and this is only $30 more (but as it seems less powerful). What would you suggest to someone in regards to the two (DAC not needed but could be useful)?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





ksimm033 said:


> How is the SQ in compared to the E11? I'm not in dire need of a DAC, but one could be handy from time to time, and this is only $30 more (but as it seems less powerful). What would you suggest to someone in regards to the two (DAC not needed but could be useful)?


 
   
  If you don't need DAC, get the E11 as it is better sounding, then save up for a DAC later.


----------



## ksimm033

Thanks!


----------



## linglingjr

Quote: 





clieos said:


> E07K is not compatible to E9 or early batch of E09K. The detail can be found on FiiO website.


 
  WHY WHY WHY would they do this?  Silly companies thinking I'll flock to their new product by making my E9 obsolete. psssh


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





linglingjr said:


> WHY WHY WHY would they do this?  Silly companies thinking I'll flock to their new product by making my E9 obsolete. psssh


 
   
They added more features into the dock since E17 in order for user to turn on / shut down E17 (and E07K a well) automatically simply by turning on / off E09K. That's the bit that becomes incompatible between the different devices.
   
  Wait, my mistake - apparently E07K WILL work on E9 and E09K - it is the E7 that has the problem. Rejoice!


----------



## linglingjr

Quote: 





clieos said:


> They added more features into the dock since E17 in order for user to turn on / shut down E17 (and E07K a well) automatically simply by turning on / off E09K. That's the bit that becomes incompatible between the different devices.
> 
> Wait, my mistake - apparently E07K WILL work on E9 and E09K - it is the E7 that has the problem. Rejoice!


 
   
  So if you had an E7 right now would you go for the E07k or E17? Do you think the price difference is worth it?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





linglingjr said:


> So if you had an E7 right now would you go for the E07k or E17? Do you think the price difference is worth it?


 
   
  In the long run, I'll pick E17 since eventually I'll want to upgrade anyway, plus I'll likely use the amp section more. The key is to invest into what you'll use most.


----------



## vic225

So if i buy the e17 it will work on my old e9? Great!


----------



## thebrockelley

Hello,
   
  I'm new to this forum, so I don't really know the rules. I was wondering if I could use the mini USB port to connect to my micro USB port in my Samsung Galaxy Note 2? I am asking because I feel it would bypass the internal DAC of my phone and allow for better sound through my V-moda M-100 crossfade cans. If I am wrong about any of this, or you know any way of using this amp better with my Note 2, please feel free to dwarf my otherwise already nonexistent knowledge in this area. My vocabulary may not be on point, but I am looking for an answer to what seems like a pretty straight forward question; so please answer it, before correcting me.


----------



## wburton

so if the E7 is an E5 with a DAC could I buy an E5 and a cheap DAC? would it sound the same?


----------



## noblemff

Is this amplifier recommended for HD 598, becuase I paired them with 598 and the difference is subtle


----------



## Koolpep

noblemff said:


> Is this amplifier recommended for HD 598, becuase I paired them with 598 and the difference is subtle





It's an entry level DAC/Amp, a good one but still entry level. What is the rest of your setup? What is your source material?

Cheers,
K


----------



## noblemff




----------



## noblemff

Quote: 





koolpep said:


> It's an entry level DAC/Amp, a good one but still entry level. What is the rest of your setup? What is your source material?
> 
> Cheers,
> K


 

 Cowon S9, Sony Xperia Arc S, Walkman X, Lenovo Ideapad with FLAC, AAC and WAV lossless ans some mp3


----------



## rapstarlo

Is it suitable for my ue6000? It has a 50 ohm impedance in passive mode, and 1k ohm in noise canceling mode.


----------



## ClieOS

Any amp will only work with UE6000 in passive mode (assuming the ANC circuit is fully bypassed). In ANC (active noise cancelling) mode, the ANC circuit is driving the headphone driver directly and an amp will not help in SQ except making everything louder.


----------



## rapstarlo

clieos said:


> Any amp will only work with UE6000 in passive mode (assuming the ANC circuit is fully bypassed). In ANC (active noise cancelling) mode, the ANC circuit is driving the headphone driver directly and an amp will not help in SQ except making everything louder.



Oh yeah, I find out when I'm using the amp in passive mode, it improves the quality of the sound, while it does not have big differences when the ANC is on. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Feilong4

Kind of late but I would like to ask, will these be able to drive the AKG Q 701 Quincy Jones well or properly?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## MMansell

> Unlike E7 which fixes at 5dB, E07K can go much higher in gain. However, if you are using a line-level input, I’ll suggest you stick to 0 gain setting, which should give you the cleanest signal. If you find the volume to be not enough, then increase it to the next higher setting.


 
 Hi , Just wanted to say I totally agree with you .
 I have an Audio-Technica ath-m50 and I wasn't satisfied with the sound stage at first.
 then I bought E07k Andes and still felt the instruments were 10 cm from my ear...
 but when I switched to 0 db gain, I was blow away by the sound stage comparatively ( if that's a word) 
 though there is a catch ... the sound becomes thinner and I have to go back to default gain which is 6 db (when listening to classical music for instance)
 thought I should share my experience!


----------



## wigglepuff

what does 7 vp-p <-- stand for? how do you calculate the mv output for this amp? does it go with per volume level?


----------



## ClieOS

wigglepuff said:


> what does 7 vp-p <-- stand for? how do you calculate the mv output for this amp? does it go with per volume level?


 
  
 7Vp-p gives you near 2.5Vrms, which is larger than a typical line level signal (2Vrms). In comparison, an older iPod is about 0.55Vrms in line-out. The new iDevice with Lightning-to-30pins adapter will give you a line-out of about 1Vrms.
  
 I assume you mean mW not mV - you don't calculate it from just voltage since you will also need to know the current output specific to a load impedance. However, some of those number are available at FiiO website, under spec: > 220 mW@32Ω / > 250 mW@16Ω


----------



## wigglepuff

hmm I started a thread about a bug on the e07k and that thread seems to have been blocked O_o epic. I can't open it since the day I posted it.
  
 Fiio people oh why oh why! that bug was probably on the e07 which is now dinosaur and its still present on the latest model.
  
 Epic fail, and dont lock the thread to hide that fact.


----------



## ClieOS

wigglepuff said:


> hmm I started a thread about a bug on the e07k and that thread seems to have been blocked O_o epic. I can't open it since the day I posted it.
> 
> Fiio people oh why oh why! that bug was probably on the e07 which is now dinosaur and its still present on the latest model.
> 
> Epic fail, and dont lock the thread to hide that fact.


 
  
 Your thread is right here, so stop complaining for nothing: http://www.head-fi.org/t/731457/bug-on-e07k


----------



## wigglepuff

clieos said:


> Your thread is right here, so stop complaining for nothing: http://www.head-fi.org/t/731457/bug-on-e07k


 

 they reopened it when I posted here about it, so what's your problem? fiio super fan?


----------



## ClieOS

wigglepuff said:


> they reopened it when I posted here about it, so what's your problem? fiio super fan?


 
  
 Whatever you said, man. I am not the one that barged into other discussion thread just to complain. We have a feedback forum and a lounge for that sort of things.


----------



## wigglepuff

clieos said:


> Whatever you said, man. I am not the one that barged into other discussion thread just to complain. We have a feedback forum and a lounge for that sort of things.


 
  
 How is the thread dedicated to the e07k another discussion? do tell. I see nothing wrong with putting information related to the thread subject being it in another dedicated thread about a glitch.


----------



## ClieOS

You were complaining about someone blocking your thread and with possible sinister intention, and how is that has anything to do with a general discussion on E07K? For starter, you didn't even bother to mention what kind of bug you have, so you were definitely not seeking help when you were posting. If you have problem with how the forum is managed, go to a mod / admin. That's what the feedback forum for, or go to the lounge since that's also where we discuss forum related issue.
  
 ..and I might just as well mention this: there were a few software maintenance going on for the last couple of days and the forum went on- and offline a couple of time randomly. It might be that the so called "blocking" just happens to be a downtime right when you tried to access the page.
  
 In any case, you already have your thread back so good luck with the debugging. Life continues....


----------



## wigglepuff

clieos said:


> You were complaining about someone blocking your thread and with possible sinister intention, and how is that has anything to do with a general discussion on E07K? For starter, you didn't even bother to mention what kind of bug you have, so you were definitely not seeking help when you were posting. If you have problem with how the forum is managed, go to a mod / admin. That's what the feedback forum for, or go to the lounge since that's also where we discuss forum related issue.
> 
> ..and I might just as well mention this: there were a few software maintenance going on for the last couple of days and the forum went on- and offline a couple of time randomly. It might be that the so called "blocking" just happens to be a downtime right when you tried to access the page.
> 
> In any case, you already have your thread back so good luck with the debugging. Life continues....


 
 Well it work didn't it, I could not even post a link to the thread since it was inaccessible and being the only thread I could not access from the thousands here that were working fine isn't exaclty normal. As for downtime there wasn't one this week.
  
 When you did reply and posted the link to the thread it was then accessible, convenient timing isn't it?


----------



## ClieOS

wigglepuff said:


> ... When you did reply and posted the link to the thread it was then accessible, convenient timing isn't it?


 
  
 Nothing to add, moving along...


----------



## Shawn71

FiiO's official AliExpress store......enjoy!

 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1473108?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email


----------

